# which part of JBR



## Marle (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi All,
moving to Dubai soon. can anyone recommend me which location part of JBR is best place to stay? nearby to amenities and nice environment for small family?

or can tell me the link to a thread discussing this? tried to search but not successful thanks.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Rimal or Bahar ... centrally located, that's where the restaurants are ... and Bahar has a grocery store ...

IMHO, the rest of them are just a bit far from everything else ... esp in the summertime ...


----------



## Marle (Oct 28, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Rimal or Bahar ... centrally located, that's where the restaurants are ... and Bahar has a grocery store ...
> 
> IMHO, the rest of them are just a bit far from everything else ... esp in the summertime ...


thanks!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Lived in Rimal for three years, now live in Amwaj and have visited all of the others except Shams. The quality differs from place to place. You have to really take a look at the apartments and decide. JBR is only 1.4 miles long so the distance never really factored in for me. But since we have a club membership at the Sheraton, Anwaj is much more convienent for me now.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

cobragb said:


> Lived in Rimal for three years, now live in Amwaj and have visited all of the others except Shams. The quality differs from place to place. You have to really take a look at the apartments and decide. JBR is only 1.4 miles long so the distance never really factored in for me. But since we have a club membership at the Sheraton, Anwaj is much more convienent for me now.


I dunno about you ... but it makes a difference to me in the June / July / August months ...


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I dunno about you ... but it makes a difference to me in the June / July / August months ...


Haha, yeah my wife complains about her makeup melting off. I just call her a pansy as I hail a cab to go to Trader Vic's....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

They should have segways in JBR ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> They should have segways in JBR ...


You got to be kidding, though segways would be really nice back home..but here FAT chance!!!! All we do not need is clogged sidewalks.

Can you imagine a segway in a runabout here? Yeah not nice....


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

*JBR living*

Hi, 

We've just signed a tenancy for one of the Sadaf towers in JBR but yet to move in. Sadaf has an overpass that connects to the beach and Sadaf is also linked to the Murjan towers. Sadaf also has an Al Maya supermarket. In one of the Murjan towers, it has a music school (not sure of the name but will be good if your child is attending music lessons) and below is the Noodle House. BTW, my wife is also a Singaporean. Sure she'd love to catch up with some other Singaporean...Good luck with the shift. 

Cheers


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I wasn't a huge fan of living in the Marina, but as to answering your question it would have to be Bahar. As Saint Ari posted, it is close to the grocery store and restaurants which are huge factors because when it is 40C+ outside you can still easily walk to the store with minimal time spent outside.

Decent views to the water and the Palm if you are high enough.

One of the easier things about the Bahar buildings are the traffic flows. The main bridge into the Marina has two way traffic and there is easy access in and out of the parking garage. When taking a taxi the roundabout outside makes it easy for the drivers to get out of there and not get stuck on the strip behind the cruisers. I was in Bahar 2 for a few months last year before departing.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm .. I was under the impresion that Al Maya is in the Plaza level of Bahar, no?


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

An Apartment at JBR with a sea view and the budgetted rent = bliss  btw, i m always confused about the towers, which one is the better ones regarding the sea view. I suppose while you are facing the beach and hilton is in front of you, continue going left.. Which tower is suitable? and what rents are we looking at? 100k for 2 br?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If you go on dubizzle .... There are alot of 2BR for 100k ... Across the street fromthe Hilton is Bahar ... And connecting to it is Rimal (where Paul, Butcher Shop) .... I would personally look for something there ... It helps during 120F weather ....


----------

